# New Nighthawk GRP Recon



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

This pistol shoots great. I cringed a little when I put the money on the counter, but I don't regret it now that I have shot it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice!

I may get a Nighthawk in early 2009. I am narrowing it down to 3 different brands the moment...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice lookin' iron


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shipwreck:
I've seen your posts on this and other forums. Surrender. Complete the circle. Return to the 1911, it is your destiny.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I'm gonna get another - that MC Operator I just bought got me hooked again... I'm just trying to decide what to buy...

The Les Baer Monolith caught my attention online too - I've seen some hard chromed ones that look awesome. Now, I have 4 different models I am trying to decide on...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I rented a 4" 1911 today - first time I ever shot something smnaller than a govt 1911... For a range toy - I didn't like it. So, no Ed Brown Kobra Krome in my future.


Down to a Nighthawk Talon or a Les Baers Monolith in hard chrome... Now I gotta narrow it down... :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ship,

No STI Stainless?

sweet....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Ship,
> 
> No STI Stainless?
> 
> sweet....


Nope - STI doesn't really grab me. I don't care for the way the serrations are cut on most of their slides.


----------

